# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquário demolidor!

## Gonçalo Oliveira

Boas :Olá:  

Depois de alguma hesitação :Coradoeolhos:   decidi partilhar com os companheiros deste magnífico fórum a minha aventura pelo mundo dos salgados.

Desde já aviso que ainda tenho muito para aprender e como não podia deixar de ser, já fiz bastantes asneiras na montagem do meu aquário.

O principal objectivo deste post é evitar que outros façam o mesmo, um pouco à maneiro de um outro tópico que anda por aí e que, infelizmente a meu ver, está abandonado:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....nicas+asneiras

Começo pela discrição do meu sistema:

Aquário principal: 165 x 60 x 60 (com sexto vidro montado de forma a deixar 150 cm de área útil).

Refúgio: 60 x 60 x 60 (montado 25 cm mais elevado que o aquário principal)

Sump: ainda não a fiz

Circulação: Está provisoriamente com uma eiheim 1262 e uma resun 1400 sp.

Iluminação: Calha Diy (emprestada do meu aquário de ciclídeos...)

Agora vamos ao que interessa!

Quis demolir a parede do corredor de entrada, por forma a que fosse o aquário a fazer a divisória entre o dito corredor e a sala de estar.

Aqui vão as fotos de como era o local inicial:




E agora o trabalho de demolição (esta foi a parte que deu mais gozo).
O único cuidado que tive foi isolar bem o chão com cobertores e tábuas, e dar um corte superficial na parede com uma rebarbadora à altura necessária para pousar a estrutura dos aquários.





Este foi o resultado final


É claro que depois tive de encher os buracos que ficaram nas paredes e no tecto com cimento e depois massa de emassar (é assim que a malta da construção se refere a uma massa especial para acabamentos nas paredes), e depois pintar.

Enfim, uma trabalheira dos diabos, mas quem tem amigos tudo alcança!
Aproveito para agradecer à malta que deu uma ajuda!

Em cima da parede já cortada, coloquei uma estrutura feita em aço, devidamente pintada com primário.



A estrutura está assente em 4 pilares que foram fixados directamente ao chão.



Este é o aquário principal, ainda sem o sexto vidro colado.


E é aqui que começam as maiores asneiras!
1º O vidro do fundo (10mm) é temperado !! Deixei que o tipo da vidraria me convencesse a temperá-lo, porque segundo ele, os furos podiam comprometer a resistência!

Agora sei que vidros temperado num aquário são uma asneira, porque em caso de ruptura não dá tempo para salvar nada. O vidro parte instantaneamente e sem aviso algum!

Os restantes vidros são de 15mm. Também fiz uma asneira ao mandar furar um destes vidros, porque na altura estava com uma ideia que, depois na prática, se revelou impossível de concretizar :Admirado:   Moral da história: Primeiro verificar se o projecto é viável e só depois avançar. Evita muitos dissabores.

Este é o aquário mais pequeno (um cubo de 60cm) feito em vidro de 10mm
 Também tem um vidro temperado (o que levou o corte)!



E esta é a vista final, depois de montado o armário.




Dá para ver o resultado dos furos

Para já é tudo, amanhã vou colocar aqui mais imagens com pormenores e revelar mais algumas asneiras que cometi!

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

idependentemente das asneiras, os meus parabens  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Filipe Silva

acho que es um granda maluco...
mas no final até ficou muito nice!!!!


 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:   :SbOk5:   boaaaaa


Abrs

----------


## Micael Alves

ah ah ah ah  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

havia de ser em minha casa levava loga uma carga de porrada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mais um dos meus :yb624:   :yb624:  paredes abaixo que não fazem falta para nada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


ficou bem :SbOk:  eu gostei :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Gonçalo
 Vais ver que consegues disfarçar esses buracos se fizeres uma estrutura para a iluminação. :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Tenho de concordar que o aquário fica bem melhor que o móvel que inicialmente estava nessa parede  :SbOk:  foi uma boa decisão  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  agora basta umas afinações de cor e resolves as irregularidades do tecto e da parede  :yb665:  
Agora queremos ver isso a desenvolver.

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Amorim

boas,

eheh...´granda maluco,

gostei, está muito porreiro, 

grande revolução que fizeste na tua casa, mas o resultado foi muito bom.

quanto ao vidro temperado realmente é um pouco asneira, mas tudo vai 
correr bem, 

onde ficou, ou vais por o escumador??
e a iluminação, já pensaste o que vai ai por??? pois vai ficar á vista a calha e terá de ser algo esteticamente agradavel, e que nao faça muito contraste com o resto.



força nisso quero ver isso a ficar 5*****

fica bem

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Gostei dessa genica toda.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Jose Neves

5 estrelas, 

Querida vou demolir esta parede e por aqui um aquario..........
Resumo: Malas à porta :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Mas parabens pelo projecto

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao é bem assim: se começares a sujar tudo com o aquario ( chao;paredes;etc ) ela vai-te exigir uma soluçao e tu pimba , aproveitas essa altura e das-lhe com esse progecto e dizes que assim nunca mais sujas nada :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ,  comigo resultou e olha que ela tem a mania das limpezas :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Ingo Barao

Acho que nao tinha coragem para martelar as paredes dessa maneira...
mas  :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Boas Pessoal :Olá:  

Obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários! :SbSourire:  
Ainda bem que gostaram do resultado final :yb677:  

Passando às respostas aos comentários:




> Gonçalo
>  Vais ver que consegues disfarçar esses buracos se fizeres uma estrutura para a iluminação.


Olá Pedro,
Por acaso já tinha pensado nisso. Algo do género do que o Diogo Lopes fez para a cobertura do aquário dele...
O problema é o seguinte:
Gastei bastantes  no vidro de 15mm :SbRiche: , porque não queria usar travamentos e para dar aquele aspecto "limpo" ao aquário. 
Se agora fizer uma cobertura para tapar os ditos buracos, vou ficar com problemas de consciência por ter gasto mal o dinheiro :yb624:  
Percebes? É que nesse caso teria usado vidro de 10mm com travas francesas e tinha saido bem mais barato :HaEbouriffe:  




> onde ficou, ou vais por o escumador??
> e a iluminação, já pensaste o que vai ai por??? pois vai ficar á vista a calha e terá de ser algo esteticamente agradavel, e que nao faça muito contraste com o resto.


Olá Carlos, :SbOk:  
Ainda não fiz o escumador, vai ser um dyi com base no turboflotor 5000.
Vai ficar por baixo do refúgio, dado que aí tenho bastante altura disponível (+/- 1,50m).
Quanto à iluminação, dado estar a pensar fazer um fowlr, á partida vai levar com um projector HQI 150w no local onde está a calha agora montada (junto ao pente do 6º vidro).




> nao é bem assim: se começares a sujar tudo com o aquario ( chao;paredes;etc ) ela vai-te exigir uma soluçao e tu pimba , aproveitas essa altura e das-lhe com esse progecto e dizes que assim nunca mais sujas nada    ,  comigo resultou e olha que ela tem a mania das limpezas


Olá César,
 :tutasla:  Até parece que lês pensamentos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço a todos, fiquem bem!

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Cumprimentos ao fórum! :Olá:  

Continuando com o relato da aventura e das asneiras:

Um dos problemas de aproveitar a parede do corredor para servir de estrutura de apoio, foi tornar muito difícil nivelar o aquário (diria quase impossível).  :Admirado:  

A única solução que arranjei foi maquinar num torno umas peças para regular a altura dos pilares de apoio. São uma espécie de parafuso, quanto mais se aperta, mais baixo fica o pilar.



Outro problema causado pelo aproveitamento da parede, foi que fiquei com pouco espaço no armário no que concerne à profundidade do mesmo.

Os aquários têm 60cm de largura, a parede de tijolo tem +/- 20cm de espessura. Resultado, fiquei só com 40 cm disponíveis para instalar a sump e resto do material. :yb620:  

Nas foto seguinte dá para ver o tubo do esgoto para mudanças de água (ao fundo com uma rolha a tapar) e nota-se como o armário é bastante estreito.


Quanto ao Overflow do refúgio para o aquário principal, fiquei bastante satisfeito com o funcionamento do mesmo:




O peixe que se vê na primeira foto é um aulonocara.
Ainda não consegui convencer a minha companheira a despachar os ciclídeos.  :Coradoeolhos:  Está bastante afeiçoada aos bichos

Por esse motivo o refúgio ainda não está ligado ao aquário principal, estando a fazer a descarga para uma sump própria.


A ligação ao aquário principal será feita través de tubo de 1, que já está montado.
Acho que ficou demasiado abaixo da superfície (está a 25 cm de profundidade), espero não vir a ter problemas com isto. :EEK!:  
Temo que o caudal vindo do refúgio (por gravidade) seja demasiado para vencer a resistência do tubo de polegada. :Confused:  


Algumas vistas gerais do aquário:



Quanto à rocha:
Tenho 30kg de Rocha Morta e 30kg de Rocha Viva.



A circulação para já está a ser feita por uma eiheim 1262 que será a bomba de reposição, e uma resun sp1400.



Amanhã há mais
Um abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Boas!

Aqui vai mais uma actualização com fotos.

Primeira mostro o espaço que deixei entre o aquário principal e o refúgio, depois mostro os meus primeiros peixes :SbSourire:  (dois ocellaris) :SbSourire2:  




Aproveito para mostrar os corais que, curiosamente, vieram juntos com a rocha viva e sobreviveram ao ciclo do aquário :EEK!:  

Clavulária


Actinodisco


Agora vou-me dedicar à construção de uma sump e de um escumador (já tenho com que me entreter para uns tempos): :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Amorim

isso tá a começar a tomar forma....

gostei...

continua :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva :Olá:  
Agora percebo,a exigência da minha mulher quando fizemos a casa..."mais aquários só se houver zona técnica..." :Coradoeolhos:  
  Bom mas para ser sincero... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   aproveitei a sugestão!!!
Com tanto empenho só podes ter sorte :SbOk:

----------


## Marlon Ilha

_Ficou muito bom o visual panorâmico , Parabéns !!!!!!!!!_

----------


## vânia Vieira

:tutasla:  ..simplesmente lindo...acho que somos doidos...

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Ola a todos.

Ja postavas umas fotos...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Era uma vez uma parede...  :SbSourire2:  

Muito porreiro o resultado final  :SbOk:  Coloca aí novas fotos...

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

Olá Artur,

O aquário está a atravessar um período de "manutenção prolongada"  :Coradoeolhos:  

Logo que acabe o tratamento de hiposalinidade posto novas fotos, ainda vai demorar um mês...  :yb620:  

Abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Então essas fotos?

E os nitratos, se continuarem elevados posso recomendar-te uma poção mágica  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Oliveira

486 dias sem actualizar o tópico! É obra :Whistle: 
Então vamos lá por isto em dia!

O aquário está convertido em FOWLR (só para peixes) e tem o seguinte aspecto:





Tive recentemente (menos de 2 meses) uma crise de Cryptocaryon que me levou um Naso elegans, Chaetodon collare, Amphiprion ocelaris e Gobiosoma oceanops, por isso está com poucos habitantes :Icon Cry: 

No tempo que passou desde o último post, por duas vezes tentei erradicar o ictio do aquário (recorrendo a hiposalinidade) e nunca consegui evitar que o maldito voltasse.
Uma dessas tentativas foi abordada neste tópico:

http://www.reefforum.net/f4/z-flaves...inidade-15953/

Agora desisti desta ideia. Mas vou continuar a aplicar uma quarentena rigorosa a todas as novas aquisições.

Tenho 2 A.Ocelaris, 1 Heniochus acuminatus, 1 Chaetodon melanotus e 1 Zebrasoma flavescens no aquário principal.




E tenho 1 Cirrhilabrus aurantidorsalis e 1 Odontanthias borbonius no refúgio à espera para ver se o ictio não torna a aparecer com mais força no aquário principal (quero evitar uma concentração de peixes propícia à multiplicação do parasita):




Quanto a equipamento, fiz uma luminária em acrílico e alumínio com 2xT5 80w, para circulação no aquário principal tenho 1 Resun wavemaker 15000, e duas SunSun (1 de 5000 e outra de 12000), no refúgio tenho uma SunSun de 3000. Tenho também um esterilizador UV de 36w.

Tenho um escumador todo catita da Vertex/Royal Exclusiv, o Alpha 200, que comprei na Sohal (grande João, és o maior :yb677: ). 

Este escumador é uma máquina do caraças mas vai-me obrigar a modificar a sump para aumentar a altura da água e permitir tirar o máximo de rendimento da bomba.




E já está a coisa mais ou menos actualizada, mais novidades se seguirão, com a vinda de 2 peixe-anjo e mais wrasses "topo de gama" orientadas pelo mestre João. Depois vou informando aqui dos desenvolvimentos.

Abraço

----------

